# Project N.A.R.A.



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2012)

*Project N.A.R.A.*

Project N.A.R.A. is an open source Arduino robot project. NARA is a combination of cannibalized components, and some premade things, making the frankenstein that will be.

*"Specs":*


```
[URL="http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1564"]4 WD Dagu "Wild Thumper" chassis[/URL]
[URL="http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardMega2560"]1x Arduino Mega 2560[/URL]
[URL="http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardNano"]1x Arduino Nano[/URL]
[URL="http://netduino.com/netduinoplus/specs.htm"]1x Netduino Plus[/URL]
[URL='http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G4XVFW/?tag=tec06d-20']2x xBee Pro 60mW[/URL]
[URL='http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G4XUXU/?tag=tec06d-20']Xbee Xplorer USB[/URL]
1x Xbox controller
[URL='http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017OFRCY/?tag=tec06d-20']1x OWI 5 AOF Arm[/URL]
8000mAh Li-ion Battery (Arduino/iPhone)
6 cell 38Whr Li-Ion (Robot itself)
+more
```

*CODE:*
Hosted on GitHub, HERE
(Code also available for the Rover5 Chassis, Arduino Uno or Arduino Mega Based.)

*Project goals:* Wirelessly controlled robot, utilizing an arm. Wireless control provided via PC, OR non PC based. Wifi video.
IMGUR ALBUM
http://imgur.com/a/pL75w#0 
*Power:*
http://img.techpowerup.org/120527/NARAbatteries.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/120527/NARAinsideBatt.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/120527/NARAcontrollerBatt.jpg






*CHASSIS:*

















*Motor Driver:*


























*NARA-Bot:*





LOG:
June-07: Got my Adafruit driver for my arm, lots of gitHub code changes.
June-04: Got my DAGU Chassis, motorshield, wired up. Turns out my batteries can't handle the load. NEED MOAR POWA.
June-03: Got my xBee xplorer and shields in, still waiting for USPS  12 day wait FTL.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2012)

Reserved


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2012)

Reserved x2


----------



## freaksavior (May 28, 2012)

subbed since you message me about it all the time


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 4, 2012)

Updated... got my Chassis, so NARA can say Hello World!

But my batteries don't have NEARLY enough juice. Looking to cannibalize a PSU until I can solve my power problem.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 4, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> This thread is relevant to my interests.





My batteries wouldnt provide jack for the current this thing needs, so I currently have it hard lined into a junk dell PSU.

17a works! 

Current code has FWD, L, R working. I need to re-port my reverse handling from how the Rover 5 handles it, since my motor driver handles negative values as reverse properly instead of a motor.reverse command. I'll probably just re-do the entire section tomorrow. Getting close to end of shift.

One known issue though: Full throttle currently over volts motors by 50%.

YAY OVERCLOCKING!


----------

